# Maschine temporär für 460V/60Hz umrüsten



## elmoklemme (10 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

einer unserer Kunden hat die Anfrage eine Maschine mit ca. 25kW Anschlussleistung für die temporäre Verwendung auf den Philipinen umzurüsten.
Netzspannung /-frequenz vor Ort: 460V / 60Hz.
Hat das schon mal jemnad gemacht? Am besten wäre natürlich ein Bauteil, das man in die Einspeisung hängt und an der Maschine kann alles so belassen werden.
Muss sonst noch etwas beachtet werden? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Elmoklemme


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Mai 2021)

Transformator währe das richtige.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2021)

Die 50/60 Hz wäre auch ein potentiellen Thema.
Motoren fahren 20% schneller. Abhängig von was betrieben wird, sind Belastungen dementsprechend höher. Pumpen z.B. haben oft ein Momentkennlinie mit M = f(n²).

Eventuell kann ein FU mit ein Ausgangsfilter von 460V@60Hz auf 400V@50Hz umwandeln.


----------



## elmoklemme (10 Mai 2021)

Trafo ist klar, aber was mach ich mit der Frequenz? Die Antriebe sind dann ja zu schnell...


----------



## elmoklemme (10 Mai 2021)

Fu dachte ich auch schon. Funktioniert das? Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2021)

Ja es funktioniert. 
Wenn du nur 1 FU vor die Maschine plaziert muss es überdiementioniert werden, weil dann shaltet du die Motoren ein auf ein vorhandene Versorgungsspannung und die Motoren ziehen die volle Startstrom.

Alternativ 1 separaten FU pro motor. 
Wenn es eine 230V Steuerspannungstrafo gibts, dann sind die typisch vorberereitet für umklemmen auf eine Reihe von mögliche Spannungen. Dass must du näher untersuchen. Wenn nicht genügt es eventuell die Steuerspannungstrafo zu tauschen.
Schütze aus Europa sind für 50 Hz oder 50/60Hz ausgelegt. wenn sie mit die falsche Frequenz betrieben wird, erzuegen sie grössere Wärmeverlust.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2021)

Wenn du kein Trafo oder FU vor die Steuerung plaziert musst du auch checken ob die Steuerung die höhere Spannung akzeptiert.
Die höhere Versorgungsspannung beeinflusst auch die maximale erlaubte Kurzschlusstrom für die Steuerung


----------



## elmoklemme (10 Mai 2021)

Hallo Jesper,

danke für deinen Tip. Ich setze mich jetzt mal mit unserem Umrichter-Anbieter in Verbindung.


----------



## Benjamin (10 Mai 2021)

Erste Frage wäre, was überhaupt in der "Maschine" versorgt werden muss. Aber wenn Motoren verwendet werden, dann sind das schon mal die kritischsten Punkte.

Unbedingt noch zusätzliche zu klären - Welche Netzform wird dir dort zur Verfügung gestellt?
Unser übliches TN-S / TN-C / TN-C-S Netz ist nicht überall auf der Welt die Norm.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Mai 2021)

elmoklemme schrieb:


> Fu dachte ich auch schon. Funktioniert das? Hat das schon jemand gemacht?


Auch wenn Jesper schon die passende Antwort gegeben hat, hier eine Weitere als Bestätigung. Ja, das geht, einer meiner Kunden macht das laufend. Dort werden Anlagen für Länder mit anderen Versorgungsspannungen und/oder Frequenzen über entsprechende Umrichter betrieben in so 2m hohen Schränken, allerdings sind das ziemlich wuchtige Geräte die vermutlich auch viel kosten. Wenn das eine einmalige Sache ist solltet Ihr mal schauen, ob man sowas nicht leihen kann und dann am Besten noch im Einsatzland.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Auch wenn Jesper schon die passende Antwort gegeben hat, hier eine Weitere als Bestätigung. Ja, das geht, einer meiner Kunden macht das laufend. Dort werden Anlagen für Länder mit anderen Versorgungsspannungen und/oder Frequenzen über entsprechende Umrichter betrieben in so 2m hohen Schränken, allerdings sind das ziemlich wuchtige Geräte die vermutlich auch viel kosten. Wenn das eine einmalige Sache ist solltet Ihr mal schauen, ob man sowas nicht leihen kann und dann am Besten noch im Einsatzland.


Macht ihr speziellen Massnahmen auf die Steuerspannungsseite ? Etwa filter o.Ä dass die SPS oder Analogsignale nicht beeinflusst werden ?


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Mai 2021)

Hallo Jesper,
da kann ich Dir leider keine Antwort drauf geben. Es handelt sich um die Firma Harro Höfliger in Almersbach im Tal für die ich mal mehrere Monate gearbeitet habe. Dort gab es große Schränke mit Umrichtern worüber die Anlagen betrieben wurden. Diese waren extra dafür gebaut worden. Was und ob da Filter eingebaut waren kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

